# Getting out of 30 day notice



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Is there a way I can possibly get out of the 30 day notice for leaving a barn. I no longer trust my horse in my trainer/BOs care and I want to leave asap. I cannot really afford to pay him for the "last month" and pay the new barn for their board. Both barns charge over $1k a month. 

My trainer has been extremely unprofessional and boarder line abusive towards me. The last straw was calling a vet out when my horse was showing signs of colic (which I'm ok that he did since he was not at the barn at the time either), but did not inform me until hours later and until AFTER the vet had left. When he finally TEXTED me that my horse had a colic episode earlier in the day he blew up at me because apparently I didn't thank him right away. He then threatened to kick me out of the barn when I asked why I wasn't notified. 

This isn't the first time he's gone off the handle at me, just the first time it was over something this serious.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Your BO sounds like my old BO. I'd say let him kick you out. Call his bluff. 

If you signed a contract stating that you would give 30-days notice and pay last month's board before moving, there's really not much you can do legally.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Your BO sounds like my old BO. I'd say let him kick you out. Call his bluff.
> 
> If you signed a contract stating that you would give 30-days notice and pay last month's board before moving, there's really not much you can do legally.


I'd go for getting kicked out too. Have your stuff ready then get him mad.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Hmm that may work. I did not think of that. It wouldn't take much. He's quite the hot head


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Example of what I'm dealing with...(check thing has to do with farrier who came earlier then expected and he let me know once again after the farrier left instead of when he was still there when I live 5 minutes tops from the barn.)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. Yeah, if my old BO could figure out how to text, that would be him. So ridiculously unprofessional. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

That's why I'm worried about what is going to happen when I tell him I'm leaving. I know he's going to flip and yell. I'm concerned he's going to lower the care of my horse. He's already threatened to pretty much.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I take it that you have to pay in advance, so if you leave you have paid for a place you are not now using?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Your contract should also detail out what level of care is expected from the barn. If that is not being met, it can be considered a breech of contract and you are well within your rights to pack up and leave without paying.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I take it that you have to pay in advance, so if you leave you have paid for a place you are not now using?


Yes. So I pay May 1st for the month of May. I pay a month ahead pretty much


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Keep those texts. Find a new barn, pay for the next month in advance, start taking you stuff home with you now and when you're ready and the new barn is ready for you, pick your horse up and leave. Let him know AFTER you've gone that you're not coming back. Let him take you to court over the last month's board if he wants, and then produce the texts and state that you were in fear for your horse. Worst that can happen is that you'll be ordered to pay, but you don't have to pay that day and the court doesn't enforce the order.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a new barn that can take me next weekend (May 1st). He's trying to get me to stay til May 31st. He's all paid up til the end of April and I told him I'm leaving. I don't really want my horse there all of May


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't have told him I was leaving. But yes, get out of there quick. I can't believe he texted (talked to) you like that. I would have blown such a gasket that the roof would have come off the barn.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Kpomski said:


> Yes. So I pay May 1st for the month of May. I pay a month ahead pretty much





Kpomski said:


> I have a new barn that can take me next weekend (May 1st). He's trying to get me to stay til May 31st. He's all paid up til the end of April and I told him I'm leaving. I don't really want my horse there all of May


OK, so start moving your stuff this week, move the mare next weekend and he can swing for his extra month, keep all correspondence, like that text, and let him try and get May's money out of you.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow. This guys seems like a loose cannon, according to his texts. I'd be getting my horse out of there ASAP so I am glad you are. 

As far as paying board, you signed a CONTRACT. If the contract states you must give him 30 days notice, then that is what you should do. Unless there is an obvious breech of contract (where the burden of proof lies with YOU to prove), you are going to owe him the money. He seems hot enough that he may be the type to sue you for the unpaid board money, so if you feel the contract was indeed breached, make sure you have a way to prove it. Yes I agree he is acting like a lunatic with his text messages, but that isn't necessarily a breech of contract in the eyes of the law.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I would say feeling threatened is a good reason for leaving. Maybe a good idea to have the police there when you load up. After that he would have to take you to small claims court but he can't stop you from leaving with your horse.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel absolutely livid that anyone would talk to you like that. That sort of thing gets me rather heated, and since the care of the horse is suffering I'd be getting out of there as soon as you can.

Is there anyone you can take with you to the barn when you move your horse? Boyfriend, husband, father, crazy cousin, drunk uncle? As much of a hot head as I am, and as confident as I am in situations like that, I tend to be painfully aware that I am 5'2'' and 100lbs and someone like that man could snap me like a twig even with my self defense ability. I don't have an intimidating individual in my life so I have a protection dog now. May sound foolish but if he starts something with you, as he sounds like a totally loose cannon, it would be good to at least have another witness to his behavior as well.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would just get out as soon as you can. Maybe he will take you to court maybe he won't. The bottom line is, if you feel like things will go badly with your horse there then just go and worry about the rest later. I personally wouldn't have told him, he sounds like the kind of person that can get vindictive. Normally it would be best to fill out the obligation of your contract but that's when your dealing with normal, somewhat sane people.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Oh my father will be there. I'd probably do it later at night/ early morning when he's not there.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I would never ever dream of treating a boarder like that. When I've had horses colic, it's owner first, their chosen vet second, and then my husband so he can take care of any of my other responsibilities until the horse has recovered. Never have I EVER been that nasty to a client. 

Having the police there to move your horse is an excellent idea. Moving all your stuff before you get your horse out is also an excellent idea. Keep those texts, and any more he sends you for the impending lawsuit. Any sane judge will side with you. 

I'm just blown away... I wish you much luck.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, I'd take my toys and go...life is too short to deal with mean people.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Does your contract say he will make attempts to contact the owner before contacting a vet? Because if it does, he just breached it. I agree with the others, take the mare. If he does dare take you to court you court, definitely save the texts and explain how you didn't feel safe there.


----------

